# Lung X-Rays Comparison: Before and after quitting stinkies



## Hooked (2/10/19)

26 Sept. 2019

This was posted by someone on FB and my summary is as follows.

Started smoking at the age of 11.
Diagnosed with beginning stage of COPD, as a young adult.
Eventually started vaping after trying other methods of quitting.
Now 4 years stinkie-free.



Left: Before quitting Right: 4 years after quitting and starting vaping

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Trishan Gounden (2/10/19)

Great post! I wish I could read those X-rays though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (2/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (2/10/19)

Trishan Gounden said:


> Great post! I wish I could read those X-rays though



@Trishan Gounden Just compare the fuzziness around the lungs. The X-Ray on the right, after 4 years of vaping, is less fuzzy than it was when he was smoking (X-Ray on the left).

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (2/10/19)

Ok Im a believer, think I can read the patient's name on the xrays, something like Eliot Moyo


----------



## RainstormZA (2/10/19)

You know I saw something similar on my x-ray scans when I had to have an x-ray of my stomach area (due to UK visa requirements for TB screening) and I saw how clear my lungs were. It was rather profound knowing that I had done the right thing in quitting the stinkies.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

